# PLAID Crazy Fishing Contest"Extended till the 23rd midnight"



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 12, 2010)

Prize: CUSTOM: Single or Two/color boat number decals.... I will take care of the cost of shipping it to the winner.

To win you must catch a fish While wearing *PLAID* Judging will be based on the size of the fish and the amount and color of *PLAID* you are wearing at the time of catching the fish. The smallest fish could win if your wearing some crazy *PLAID* combo at the time.

The judging will be done by the members with a poll.

Rules:

1. Must have made at least 10 legitamate posts in the past month.

2. Your MUST be wearing *PLAID*....Photo's must be taken of you and the fish either on the boat in the water or on the dock.

3. This will start August 13, 2010 and end August 23, 2010.

4. All Moderator's and Jim also can get in on this.

Lets see how this works!


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2010)

:LOL2: 

AWESOME! :beer:

Thanks for doing this! =D>

And for those wondering why and how this contest came about, you need to read this thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15201


Plaid Crazy King?
Time to raise it up a notch! The winner be getting some fancy new custom Boat Stickers for your boat, But I asked If I could throw in a couple of more things to make it a little more interesting. Not only will the winner be getting a custom TinBoats.net Spinnerbait, they will also be getting a only one, in existence custom Trophy with their name on it Plaid Crazy contest winner Trophy. You will be featured on the homepage wearing your plaid, holding your trophy!

You will be the envy of all the other TinBoaters. :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2010)

Askin me to wear plaid is one thing, but askin me to wear plaid and catch panfish is double trouble. Throw a real species in there like bass and Ill participate. I say just catch of the day while wearing plaid. Best pic wins by voting. I think we'll get a lot more participants that way. I really want those decals. Thanks


----------



## perchin (Aug 12, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 12, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Askin me to wear plaid is one thing, but askin me to wear plaid and catch panfish is double trouble. Throw a real species in there like bass and Ill participate. I say just catch of the day while wearing plaid. Best pic wins by voting. I think we'll get a lot more participants that way. I really want those decals. Thanks



Fixed, I like that idea better, had a hard time gettting the creativity flowing this morning, no coffee yet.

See update above.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't own any plaid...


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh boy, I think this is a contest I could possibly win......


----------



## Gunner (Aug 12, 2010)

what if i paint the boat plaid


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2010)

It's on like donkey kong ninjas!!!!! I don't even have to go buy anything, I have a closet full of plaid. Shirts, shorts, pants, even a hat or two.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2010)

Red Green is doing the fishing for me... :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2010)

This could be fun...or atleast funny.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ofcourse I come down with the flu this weekend..... #-o


----------



## lswoody (Aug 12, 2010)

Aw Man!!!!! This is a prejudice contest!!!!!!!! I protest!!!!!! Just because I ain't got no plaid, I can't enter this contest!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: I think this is gonna be funny!!!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Did I call it or what? :mrgreen: 


Great, I can just see it now.

The next TinBoat contest, a pic of you in plaid shorts with your catch of the day.


----------



## robr3004 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dam....i don't own 1 piece of plaid anything.....might have to go clothes shopping for this one....


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 12, 2010)

robr3004 said:


> Dam....i don't own 1 piece of plaid anything.....might have to go clothes shopping for this one....




Neither do I, goodwill here I come. :mrgreen:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 13, 2010)

Zum said:


> This could be fun...or atleast funny.




+1

I was also wondering if the winners will get there picture posted on the home page.... :lol:


----------



## Critter (Aug 13, 2010)

Time to bust out the kilt!


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2010)

Critter said:


> Time to bust out the kilt!



Bonus for this! :LOL2:


----------



## cali27 (Aug 13, 2010)

What a fun contest, hopefully there is a ton of pics for this one. I hope I can get out so I can enter.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 13, 2010)

I can not win but I will have pictures after this Saturday.

I will try to set the bar *HIGH*!

I am going to the smallest fish biggest PLAID category.


Can not believe that it is 1:15pm est and no one has caught a fish in plaid yet.

Hell if someone catches a PLAID fish they might win instantly. LOL


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone is going to be wearing plaid boxers and win this thing. I feel it coming. lol


----------



## Critter (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going catfishing tonight so hopefully I can post some tomorrow morning.


----------



## Doug (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, we are having a bad storm, but maybe over the weekend I can still get out and try.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 13, 2010)

What about if there's plaid in the boat? Oldest had some plaid flip flops on and the little one caught a nice redeye. Picture worthy

Jamie


----------



## cprince (Aug 13, 2010)

Plaid is Canada's national color...

 


Shouldn't be a problem for any moose hunters!!!!

Yeee-haaaa.... 

And you boys down South... The Rebel Flag does not count as plaid!!!!!
[-X 

  

Craig


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 13, 2010)

boat ready to go and storm rolling in here as well. Never thought I could fit a 14 and a 15 foot boat in the garage with my jeep and all my junk till tonight.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 14, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure:

Added 18" to the Seadoo boat today so it was a 1448, then a 1548 with the longer nose, now it's a 1646 more or less. finished up and was talked into running the river again, third evening in a row. Bass and Panfish were into firetiger floaters and a countdown in gin clear water.

Bought the youngest his own spinning setup, a Mitchell Avocet II 5'6" rod and reel that fit his hands pretty good. Put a big old honking Rebel crawfish on it yesterday so he could get used to casting it and this is the result... 

Yes the lure is bigger than the fishes mouth...






This evening seeing as I did own a few flannel shirts in plaid, one mysteriously made it's way into the boat. It certainly didn't help the owner catch anything over 10" but the oldest kid had three in the boat before I even had my rods out. I also put a firetiger floater on the little ones rod so I could see it coming through the air at me and this was the result... 

Eat it or mate with it?





Of course since this lure was lighter it never made it further than 20' from the boat but still brought in results like this guy and three of his brothers...

All in the 10-11" range





So gentlemen, I won't say the gauntlet has been laid down but lets see some fish on this thread.

Jamie


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a pic of the only spot I caught yesterday, in PLAID of course.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 16, 2010)

Due to bad weather all over this past weekend, I have exteded the* PLAID CRAZY *fishing contest one more weekend.

I have also decided I will include a surprise prize valued @ no more than $**.** to be included. Oh yes the winner *WILL BE* happy.

Please keep a watch on here for more updates and get those photo's uploaded. 


side note: I had no luck over the weekend catching anything.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 16, 2010)

Still, even if you're not catching how about showing some plaid?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 16, 2010)

You can all give up now. I am winning!

These are the very plaid shorts that started everything. 

After the contest they will be on display at the National Museum of Plaid







Here is the full crew shot:






Yes, I am crazy!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ta hell with the plaid, what's up with the boots?


----------



## KMixson (Aug 16, 2010)

Ranchero50 said:


> Ta hell with the plaid, what's up with the boots?



Look at that leg! What is he promoting? lol


----------



## lswoody (Aug 16, 2010)

KMixson said:


> Ranchero50 said:
> 
> 
> > Ta hell with the plaid, what's up with the boots?
> ...



Looks like one of them legs you see on the "Nair" comercials!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Aug 16, 2010)

I just showed that pic to my 9 yr. old son and he said "OOOO yuck!!!!!" LOL!!!!!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 16, 2010)

Most Plaid smallest fish.


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 16, 2010)

hope these plaid shorts make...
best fish of the day 4.5lb lagemouth
caught on a custom swimbait


----------



## sum-kina (Aug 16, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Most Plaid smallest fish.




think you need to be more serious...... :LMFAO: 
but this is a good one for sure!!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Most Plaid smallest fish.




Be careful not to get the plaid "attire" caught in the bow winch when you're cranking your boat onto the trailer. :shock: :lol:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 17, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Most Plaid smallest fish.



Is that a dress? Hmmm, Maybe some of the other posts were right about those who wear plaid...


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 17, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Is that a dress? Hmmm, Maybe some of the other posts were right about those who wear plaid...



Unfortunately, that is all I could locate at the goodwill, I wanted a pair of really ugly golfers pants but there must have been a run on those lately so this is the next best thing I could find.


----------



## Jim (Aug 17, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a dress? Hmmm, Maybe some of the other posts were right about those who wear plaid...
> ...


 :LOL2: 

Can't wait to show my Scottish Boss.


----------



## Crankworm (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a pic of a mighty largemouth I caught on a baby Thunderstick. It was legally hooked in the lip. I caught this badboy a week and a half ago I just happened to get my plaid shorts in the corner of the pic. Yup I don't need no stinkin contest to rock the plaid, thats just how I roll.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 19, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> Most Plaid smallest fish.



AAAHHHHHH.....my EYES. THEY"RE BURNING! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong (and i often am) but I do not see anywhere that this contest is about the smallest fish - The rules say 

"To win you must catch a fish While wearing PLAID *Judging will be based on the size of the fish* and the amount and color of PLAID you are wearing at the time of catching the fish. 

The smallest fish *could *win if your wearing some crazy PLAID combo at the time."


So we have two factors:

1. Size of the fish - so a larger fish is what we are looking for; and, 

2. the amount and color of PLAID you are wearing in the photo.


So what is up with the tiny fish?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 19, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Correct me if I am wrong (and i often am) but I do not see anywhere that this contest is about the smallest fish - The rules say
> 
> "To win you must catch a fish While wearing PLAID *Judging will be based on the size of the fish* and the amount and color of PLAID you are wearing at the time of catching the fish.
> 
> ...



I am the contest host, so I posted the smallest fish I caught that day just to be crazy.

The hole point of this contest was to take the serious and make it crazy, pretty much it's really all about the *PLAID*!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 19, 2010)

Just purchased Plaid underwear!

Now I am plaid inside and out!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 19, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Just purchased Plaid underwear!
> 
> Now I am plaid inside and out!




Dude, you're going to far.. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 19, 2010)

:LOL2: :LOL2: this thread is too good :LOL2: yall have all gone nuts

i can see that picture of the plaid dress on a billboard one day :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 22, 2010)

My entry - I had a plaid shirt after all.

After not catching a legal bass for the tinboats tournament. I caught this guy the next morning, on the second cast, just in front of camp! 8)


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My second contribution.....

Al La Striped Plaid....


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 22, 2010)

:? Does this end at midnight tonight, or midnight tomorrow? I’m at work until 10pm then I’m heading for the lake. I have my non matching plaid shirt, gangsta shorts, and hat. I’ll also have my favorite pair of non plaid Crocs on.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 22, 2010)

Lets say midnight Monday, bring it on. Give others time to get them posted up. Good ones so far, gonna be a tight race!


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 23, 2010)

This is the best I could do in a few hours, I forgot to get the Crocs in the picture.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 23, 2010)

OK, this is not me, but my buddy John. The plaid pants he is wearing are actually pajama bottoms - not sure if that is worth extra points! Also, he didn't even know about the contest when he wore this, so that must be worth something!!


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 23, 2010)

here's my entry!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 23, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> here's my entry!




DAYUM


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't believe I couldn't get out fishing for this contest :evil:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 24, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I can't believe I couldn't get out fishing for this contest :evil:



Don't sweat it. I went out 3 times wearing my plaid (with daughters laughing as l left) and never even got a bite!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 31, 2010)

WHO WON???


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 1, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> WHO WON???





> arkansasnative, please contact Jim and Myself with your information.
> 
> Congratulations on wearing the most ridiculous plaid combo and oh yea catching a fish.



He kicked butt with 13 votes.


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys! just got the last of my stuff in and i wanted to thank ihavenoideawhattoput for putting this on and Jim for the other prizes. The 2 tone decals look absolutely awesome on the tin and have just the right amount of metallic shine in the sunlight! i have the trophy displayed above the tv in the living room! and for anyone that wants info on them the tinboats.net spinnerbait is top notch quality! ON TO THE PICS!


















... you'll have to ignore the countless dents on my boat, previous owners weren't the most careful drivers! LOL


----------



## lswoody (Sep 28, 2010)

That is cool!!!! Nice trophy!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 30, 2010)

arkansasnative said:


> Hey guys! just got the last of my stuff in and i wanted to thank ihavenoideawhattoput for putting this on and Jim for the other prizes. The 2 tone decals look absolutely awesome on the tin and have just the right amount of metallic shine in the sunlight! i have the trophy displayed above the tv in the living room! and for anyone that wants info on them the tinboats.net spinnerbait is top notch quality! ON TO THE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No PLAID for the photo?


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 30, 2010)

haha i didnt even think about it... i had just got home from school and was fixing to head to work!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2010)

We need to do another "crazy" contest!


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Oct 1, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> We need to do another "crazy" contest!



If you come up with it I will put up another set of boat decals. Start is around the week of the 10th. I'll be surf fishing all that week!


----------

